# clomid or nolva? anavar only cycle.



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

as title say's.

Doing 100mg ed. thanks for any help :thumbup1: .


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I did 50mg Var ED for 8 weeks and used Clomid on it's own for a few weeks PCT, had Nolva as well but never used it. Did a 35mg ED Dbol cycle too and just ran a 4 week clomid cycle after that as well.

I think it was 100/50/50/50.


----------



## Kyusho (Aug 24, 2007)

I would use Nolva only if you're using one compound mate, simple reason is that is is the stronger compound and far more effective than clomid at bringing back narural test levels as well as improving lipid profiles. Here is an interesting read:



> Nolvadex vs. Clomid for PCT
> 
> It seems like everyday questions concerning PCT pop up, and weather one should use either Clomid or nolva or a combo of both. I hope that this article written by BigCat may help to clear up some misconceptions.
> 
> ...


Source:http://www.silownia.net/steroids/a/12154

As you know i've only used Nolva myself, thinking of using a combo this time though:

Day 1 Clomid 150mg + Nolvadex 40mg

Days 2 - 10 Clomid 50mg + Nolvadex 20mg

Days 11 - 21 Nolvadex 20mg

Days 22 - 28 Nolvadex 10mg

Was going to ask Hackskii his thoughts.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

cheers for info good read :thumbup1: . will rep when i can again :thumb: .


----------

